# [OT] Gibt es dumme Fragen?

## slick

Jeder wird sicher antworten "Nein, aber dumme Antworten.", aber das meine ich nicht. Mir fallen so viele Dinge ein die mich (an Gentoo/Linux) interessieren, doch irgentwie getraue ich mich nicht recht hier das Forum voll zu schreiben. Ist das Forum wirklich dafür gedacht "ALLES" (zum Thema Gentoo/Linux) zu beantworten oder gibt es hier ein gewisses (Wissens-) Niveau unter das man nicht fallen sollte? 

Hier eine kleine Auswahl:

1. Mein Mozilla zeigt die "Favicons" nur pro Sitzung an, danach sind die wieder weg. Wie kann ich die dauerhaft behalten (in den Bookmarks).

2. Wie würdet Ihr ein verschlüsseltes Backup (mehrerer GBs) machen? Also als grosses verschlüsseltes ZIP oder ein crytoloop-file auf CD schreiben, wenn ja, wie kann ich sicher sein das noch in 2-3 Jahren lesne zu können wenn sich ständig das was ändert (siehe kernel 2.4.20 zu neueren Versionen)

3. Wenn ich selbst ein ebuild schreibe, und es für beta-testfertig halte, soll ich hier posten oder wo?

4. Wieso lassen sich einige Programme (KMail, Kopete) in den Systembereich (alias Systray) verkleinern und andere nicht. Gibts da Addons welche das für verschiedene Programme realisieren könne?

5. In meinem kleinen LAN habe ich einen DHCP laufen. Da ich an dem auch mal rumbastel oder er aus kuriosesten Dingen mal ausfällt, liegt alles tot. Sollte ich statische IPs vergeben? 

6. Ich würde gern mit jemand persönlich beim Bier über Gentoo etc. diskutieren, wo wende ich mich hin ohne gleich ein grosses Treffen hier anzusetzen?

7. Kann ich im KDE auf dem Desktop einzelne (nein, nicht alle) Icons grösser als Default anzeigen lassen?

8. ....

Haltet mich jetzt bitte nicht für verrückt  :Wink: 

[grübel] Soll ich das jetzt wirklich posten? Egal was solls, ... [/grübel]

----------

## Mr.Big

 *slick wrote:*   

> Jeder wird sicher antworten "Nein, aber dumme Antworten.", aber das meine ich nicht. Mir fallen so viele Dinge ein die mich (an Gentoo/Linux) interessieren, doch irgentwie getraue ich mich nicht recht hier das Forum voll zu schreiben. Ist das Forum wirklich dafür gedacht "ALLES" (zum Thema Gentoo/Linux) zu beantworten oder gibt es hier ein gewisses (Wissens-) Niveau unter das man nicht fallen sollte? 
> 
> 

 

Als erstes:    Ja es gibt dumme Fragen!

Aber:    Es gibt auch saudumme Antworten !

Ich halte es immer so, wenn ich erkenne das sich der Fragesteller schon mit dem Problem auseinandergesetzt hat und nicht weiterweiss dann helfe ich gern.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Mein Mozilla zeigt die "Favicons" nur pro Sitzung an, danach sind die wieder weg. Wie kann ich die dauerhaft behalten (in den Bookmarks).
> 
> 

 

keine Ahnung !

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Wie würdet Ihr ein verschlüsseltes Backup (mehrerer GBs) machen? Also als grosses verschlüsseltes ZIP oder ein crytoloop-file auf CD schreiben, wenn ja, wie kann ich sicher sein das noch in 2-3 Jahren lesne zu können wenn sich ständig das was ändert (siehe kernel 2.4.20 zu neueren Versionen)

 

Pack Dir ne Boot-CD mit entsprechendem Kernel dazu und alles ist gut !

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Wenn ich selbst ein ebuild schreibe, und es für beta-testfertig halte, soll ich hier posten oder wo?
> 
> 

 

siehe Doku ! Ja die gibt es dazu, wirklich !

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. Wieso lassen sich einige Programme (KMail, Kopete) in den Systembereich (alias Systray) verkleinern und andere nicht. Gibts da Addons welche das für verschiedene Programme realisieren könne?

 

siehe 1.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 5. In meinem kleinen LAN habe ich einen DHCP laufen. Da ich an dem auch mal rumbastel oder er aus kuriosesten Dingen mal ausfällt, liegt alles tot. Sollte ich statische IPs vergeben? 

 

Du beantwortest Dir die Frage ja schon selber beim stellen!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 6. Ich würde gern mit jemand persönlich beim Bier über Gentoo etc. diskutieren, wo wende ich mich hin ohne gleich ein grosses Treffen hier anzusetzen?
> 
> 

 

Wo gibt es Freibier ???

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 7. Kann ich im KDE auf dem Desktop einzelne (nein, nicht alle) Icons grösser als Default anzeigen lassen?
> 
> 

 

Was ist den nun schon wieder KDE ?  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Haltet mich jetzt bitte nicht für verrückt 
> 
> 

 

Aber wieso denn: Nur wer fragt dem kann geholfen werden!

J.

----------

## Louisdor

Hi !

Also, der grosse Gentoo Linux Kenner bin ich nun auch noch nicht. Doch auch ich "traue" mich nicht wirklich jedes Problem, was ich evtl. habe, hier zu posten.

Viele Dinge sind ja auch schon zig mal beantwortet worden.

Das würde mich dann manchmal schon auch nerven, wenn immer wieder "Linux-Anfänger" die selben Sachen fragen. Die Gentoo Dokumentation ist ja wirklich super gut!!!

Man merkt leider auch sehr oft, dass sich einige hier bei ihrem Problem noch nicht mal Gedanken gemacht haben, wie sie das Problem beschrieben, dass man überhaupt helfen kann!

Also, so zu schreiben, dass ein anderer Leser, dass auch verstehen kann!

Da habe ich dann auch nicht das Gefühl, dass der Fragesteller sich wirklich versucht mit seinem Problem auseinanderzusetzen.

(Im Forum wird's schon jemanden geben, der einem dann ein fertiges foo-bar.conf postet.)

Ich habe eher das Problem, dass ich, wenn ich hier im Forum was suche, oder auch in Google, nicht immer weiss, wie ich was zur Suche angeben soll, was mein Problem am besten beschreiben könnte.

Meistens habe ich dann feststellen müssen, dass die Suchergebnisse nicht wirklich mein Problem behandelt haben. Doch meistens komme ich irgendwie dann doch zum Ziel. 

Ist vielleicht auch gar nicht schlecht, wenn man nicht alles so haarklein vorgekaut bekommt, dass man selber nichts dabei mehr lernt. ...

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   5. In meinem kleinen LAN habe ich einen DHCP laufen. Da ich an dem auch mal rumbastel oder er aus kuriosesten Dingen mal ausfällt, liegt alles tot. Sollte ich statische IPs vergeben? 
> 
> Du beantwortest Dir die Frage ja schon selber beim stellen! 

 

Jein... ich weis was statische IPs sind.  :Wink:  Bloss welches sind die Kriterien anhand derer ich mich für eins von beiden entscheiden kann.

[EDIT] Außerdem wollte ich jetzt nicht wirklich Antwort auf o.g. Fragen. Besser wäre mir erstmal ein Grundsatzdiskussion zum Thema  :Wink:  [/EDIT]Last edited by slick on Sun Feb 29, 2004 11:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mr.Big

 *slick wrote:*   

> ..... oder er aus kuriosesten Dingen mal ausfällt, liegt alles tot. ..

 

Das ist schon mal ein Hauptgrund für mich. 

In größeren Netzen ist natürlich auf Grund des Pflegeaufwandes ein DHCP schon wieder die bessere Lösung.

Ich persönlich verwende in meinem "HomeNetz" (6 Rechner) statisch IP's.

J.

----------

## aggy

Du musst den aufwand abwägen, DHCP <> Statische IP. Wenn du ein Privates LAN hast in dem 3 PC's stehen, an denen sich kaum was anedert mach statische, sobald aber pc's angeschlossen und abgebaut werden, und oder du ziemlich viele pc's hast und nicht von hand IP adresslisten pflegen moechtest nimm ne andere kiste zum basteln als den dhcp server.

ich hoffe die antwort war nicht ZU dumm :p

----------

## think4urs11

Hi!

Ist mehr oder weniger eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.

DHCP kann einem das Leben einfacher machen, gerade in sehr dynamischen Netzen mit wechselnden Clients.

Wenn du allerdings nur 2,3 Clients hast läßt sich das auch noch gut statisch handeln.

Auf der anderen Seite ist der Admin an sich schließlich faul  :Smile: 

T.

----------

## slick

--8<-- *schnipp*

Möchte zwar jetzt nicht arogant wirken, aber es geht mir jetzt weniger um die og. genannten Fragen (u.a. DHCP), als mehr um die Diskussion, Was sollte man hier posten und was eher nicht. Irgentwie fühle ich mich verunsichert wenn ich (banales) Problem habe und in den ersten 50 Google-Treffern bzw. (mit den falschen?) Suchbegriffen hier im Forum nichts finde und es dann hier poste.

Denke schon das das Forum hier ein gewisses Niveau hat, zumindest wenn man so die teils professionellen Antworten sieht. Fühle mich aber als "besserer Anfänger" teilweise ziemlich unwohl hier... aber wohin sonst wenn nicht hier? Oder?

----------

## Mr.Big

Ich habe da mal einen Spruch geprägt :

Eine Frage ist schneller gestellt als eine Man-Page gelesen. (geschweige denn verstanden  :Wink: )

Wie schon mehrfach gesagt. Wenn anhand der Fragestellung erkenntlich ist das man sich mit der Materie beschäftigt hat, habe ich kein Problem mit (auch) banalen Fragen.

Ein Forum lebt nunmal von Fragen , und vor allen von den Antworten darauf !

Irgendwann wird es hier sicher eine ExtraRubrik für Anfängerfragen geben, ist ja schon mehrfach in der letzten Zeit gewünscht worden. 

Bisdahin keine Scheu und immer raus damit ...

J.

----------

## aggy

Mhh,

wuerde mich auch als besseren anfaenger bezeichnen.Ich denke jedoch man kann hier ruhig seine fragen stellen. wenn einem keiner Antwortet oder man nur belächelt wird hat man wohl was falsch gemacht. Ich kann eingetlich nicht behaupten mich hier unwohl zu fühlen (ode ich bin nicht sensibel genung um zu merken das ich unerwuenscht bin) Bisher habe ich immer hilfsbereite und freundliche Antworten bekommen, teilweise wusste mir aber auch keiner zu helfen, da nur ich diese tollen Probleme habe oder programme/hardware in einer nicht mainstreamtauglichen art und weise nutze. Aber korrigiert mich, wenn dies kein Ort fuer einsteiger ist.

Es sei dazu gesagt wenn jemand kein Plan von nichts hat (in sachen Linux) kommt es immer drauf an WAS derjenige fragt. wenn er nur das äquievalent zu "dir" oder "del" haben will, bringt ein "google" oder "RTFM" als Antwort nicht so viel, da sowas in den meisten HOWTO's ja irgendwie vorrausgesetzt wird. Und "ls" oder "rm" ist auch viel kürzer als "RTFM"  :Wink:  Bei so tollen fragen wie "Wie kompiliere ich meinen kernel?" ist natuerlich schluss  :Wink: 

mfG Sebastian

----------

## Carlo

 *slick wrote:*   

> Fühle mich aber als "besserer Anfänger" teilweise ziemlich unwohl hier... aber wohin sonst wenn nicht hier? Oder?

 

 :Exclamation:  Tja, so schnell kann ein Ruf vergehen...

Generell sollte sich jeder Mühe geben. In Anlehnung an das Posting weiter oben: Von dumm zu saudumm ist es nur ein kleiner Schrit - und zwar im positiven wie im negativen Sinne.

Zu Frage 3: Die Dokumentation nach Möglichkeit auf englisch lesen, da oft aktueller - Common Gentoo Ebuild Mistakes ist z.B. noch nicht übersetzt. Gepostet werden Ebuilds  hier. Aber bitte vorher gucken, ob nicht jemand schneller war. Zuweilen dauert's nämlich etwas länger bis Ebuilds ihren Weg in Portage finden.

Zu Frage 7: Das kann man selber rausfinden. Manchmal steht man auf dem Schlauch, aber wenn solche Fragen jede Woche kommen...

Carlo

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> [OT] Gibt es dumme Fragen?

 

definitiv ja.

 *Quote:*   

> Was sollte man hier posten und was eher nicht. 

 

bestimmte sachen stehen in der echt tollen gentoo-doku (z.b. auf gentoo.org & gentoo.de). 

viele sind leider der meinung, dass lesen was für omis und

streber ist und stellen dann fragen, die sich nach lesen der anleitung von 

selbst erledigt hätten.

 *Quote:*   

> "ja, und wie finde ich raus, was in der doku beantwortet wird und was nicht?"
> 
> 

 lies die doku  :Wink:  ich bin selbst alles andere als ein linuxprofi, aber durch lesen

der gut strukturierten anleitungen habe ich schon so manches problem aus 

dem weg geräumt.

überall dort, wo dir die dokus nicht mehr weiterhelfen oder nicht 

dokumentierte fehler/ausnahmen auftreten, kommt das forum ins spiel.

und wenn du dein problem gut erklärst (wenige klare worte sagen dabei 

immer mehr als 10 seiten aus dem XFree86.log und der komplette output von dmesg) 

und deine frage  höflich stellst, findest du hier verdammt viele hilfsbereite

leute, die dir oft genauso kompetent und zuvorkommend (eigentlich sogar viel

kompetenter und netter!) helfen als ein kostenpflichtiger support durch  

sogenannte spezialisten.

----------

## DerMojo

Hi!

ACK: Es gibt dumme Fragen!

Das liegt aber normalerweise nicht an der Frage selbst, sondern an den Infos, die man sich selbst zulegt bzw. hier mitpostet, um Hilfe zu kriegen.

Bestes Beispiel (fällt mir grade ein, hab ich grade in nen Thread gelesen):

 *Quote:*   

> Hab mir nen Kernel gebaut. Der läuft aber nicht. Warum denn nicht?

 

Meiner Meinung nach kann man hier jede Frage stellen, solange sie ein paar Kriterien erfüllt:

 Es hat etwas mit Linux bzw. Gentoo zu tun, Ausnahmen bitte als [OT] kennzeichnen

 Man hat sich selbst schlau gemacht, aber nichts Hilfreiches gefunden bzw. nix verstanden

 Man gibt Infos mit, die bei der Lösung des Problems helfen, z.B. Hardwarebezeichnung oder Logfiles (ja nach Problem)

 Ein netter Umgangston wäre schön (nicht: "Warum zum *** haut das nicht hin?! Gentoo ist Sch**!!")

My 2 cents

Daniel

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Ich glaube persönlich dass das mit den dummen Fragen doch recht stark zugenommen hat in den letzten Monaten. Dumme Threads/Fragen sind in meinen Augen:

- Fragen die man mit 5 Minuten Google oder einen Blick in die Quicksearch gefunden hätte

Wenn ich jeden Bug der mir auffällt poste und nachfrage ob andere das selbe Problem haben ohne vorher mal in bugs.gentoo.org geschaut zu haben oder mit Quicksearch im Forum gesucht zu haben, dann kann man beruhigt von einem dummen Post reden.

- Leute die zu faul zu lesen sind. 

Wer zu faul zum lesen ist und alles in den Hintern geblasen bekommen muss, der ist bei Linux, egal ob SuSE, Gentoo oder Debian einfach falsch. Bleib in der Windows Welt. Installationsanleitungen sind dazu da gelesen zu werden.

Dumme Antworten gibt es allerdings auch:

- Berühmter Klassiker ist RTFM oder STFU. 

Wir sind weder in Trollhausen noch im Usenet, das muss nicht sein. Wer einen schlechten Tag hatte geht einfach in de.alt.soc.gruppenkasper und flamet dort (ich mein das Gruppenkasper so heisst) und nicht hier oder sagt einfach gar nichts.

Letztlich wird das hier jedoch genau diesen Verlauf nehmen, je mehr Leute kommen desto mehr  Leute ohne Benehmen oder mit einem destruktiven Faktor sind dabei. Das ist einfach nur logisch, von daher wird der Tonfall einfach ätzend, die Leute mit Posts > 300 werden einfach nur noch passiv lesen und sich enttäuscht abwenden. 

Um nochmal kurz zu deinen Fragen zu kommen. Sie haben jetzt direkt nicht unbedingt alle was mit Gentoo zu tun und ich kann dir leider nicht sagen ob das zu OT ist, dass ist einfach Geschmackssachen. Ausprobieren kann man es trotzdem und Angst zu haben ist natürlich Unsinn, hier kann dich niemand angreifen, wie im wirklich Leben, du riskierst gar nichts - du solltest dir die Lockerheit der "Dummfug" Poster zulegen.

Ich wünsch dir noch viel Spass hier.

Alles Gute, Michael.

----------

## wulfkuhn

Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur faule Frager.

Wenn die Fragen wirklich dumm wären bekäme man auch keine Antwort durch Suchmaschinen oder die Doku weil sich noch keiner über die Antworten Gedanken gemacht hätte.

----------

## MrTom

 *wulfkuhn wrote:*   

> Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur faule Frager.

 ACK!

----------

## UncleTom

 *birnbaumtruhe wrote:*   

> Ich glaube persönlich dass das mit den dummen Fragen doch recht stark zugenommen hat in den letzten Monaten.

 

Scheint mir auch so. Ich verfolge das Deutsche Forum nicht so intensiv wie das Englische, aber dort sind mir in der letzten Zeit ziemlich viele Posts aufgefallen, die mit ein wenig Recherche vermeidbar gewesen wären.

Allerdings gehen mir persönlich die selbsternannten Experten, die Anfängern schnoddrige Antworten geben, fast genauso auf die Nerven. Wenn man sich schon die Mühe macht, eine Antwort zu posten, dann kann sie ja auch gleich hilfreich sein. Einen Hinweis, dass die Frage schon mal gestellt wurde, kann man ja trotzdem unterbringen.

----------

## spitzwegerich

Wenn ich ein Problem habe, dann suche ich meist erstmal im Forum bzw. in bugzilla (z.B. anhand der Fehlermeldung). In den meisten Fällen kann ich das Problem dann schonmal näher eingrenzen; vielleicht hab ich auch eine direkte Lösung gefunden.

Das Lesen von Dokus kommt bei mir erst danach, weil es im Vergleich zu einem potentiellen Treffer im Forum doch meist erheblich länger dauert.

Darum ist meine Meinung:

Erst mal suchen und sich ein wenig schlau machen, dann aber auch banale Fragen stellen, denn:

1) Der nächste, der das Problem hat, wird fündig.

2) Oft ist es erst anhand der Lösung klar, ob ein Problem wirklich banal war.

Die eigentliche Frage ist für mich, wo man posten soll: Im Prinzip macht es mehr sinn, die Fragen auf Englisch zu stellen, denn damit erreicht man mehr potentielle Helfer und ausserdem steht die Information dann auch mehr Leuten zur Verfügung.

Meine Erfahrung ist aber, dass die Antworten dort wesentlich schleppender kommen als im deutschen Forum. Besonders mau schauts im PPC-Forum aus, da ist es mir schon mehrfach passiert, dass ich gar keine Antwort bekommen habe.

Deutsch-spezifische Fragen, wie etwa "Welches Tastatur-Layout verwendet ihr zum Programmieren?", landen natürlich sowieso im deutschen Forum.

Was denkt ihr darüber?

----------

## toskala

auch wenn das schon mehrfach redundant war: ja, imho gibt es sogar strunzendumme fragen.

----------

## Sas

bezüglich deiner bier-frage guckst du hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=88917  :Wink: 

ansonsten wurde denke ich schon alles gesagt.

mozilla (firefox) merkt sich die icons bei mir übrigens auch nicht.

----------

## sven-tek

Pflichtvorschau

Also in anderen Foren ist es inzwischen üblich, dem Autor eines Beitrages nicht sofort unter dem Editierfenster den Button "Vorschau" und "Absenden" zu bieten.

Sondern nur den Button "Vorschau", damit er sich seinen Text nochmal durchlesen kann. -danach kann er erst Absenden.

Meine Idee währe dieses hier auch einzuführen und zusätzlich seinen Titel auf Ähnlichkeit mit bisherigen Beiträgen zu vergleichen und ihm das Ergebnis nebst seiner Vorschau zu präsentieren.

 :Wink:  euer Sven-Tek

----------

## UncleTom

... und dafür haust Du uns so einen Font-Hammer ins Gesicht? Da hätte die Pflichtvorschau vielleicht auch was gebracht, was?   :Wink: 

Als Applikationsentwickler habe ich übrigens schon vor langer Zeit feststellen müssen, dass man die Leute nicht zum Denken zwingen kann. Alle Meldungen und Warnungen werden einfach weggeklickt, ohne sie zu lesen. Von daher glaube ich nicht, dass sowas viel bringt.

----------

## toskala

wie heißt es so schön:

"sie können nicht von mir verlangen das ich die software vor den anwendern beschütze..."

----------

## Inte

Um mich mal selbst zu zitieren (siehe [OT] Ständig die gleichen Fragen!): *Inte wrote:*   

> Selbst dämliche, schlecht formulierte und von der Doku behandelte Fragen sollten ausführlich im Forum beantwortet werden! Warum? Darum:Ein einfacher Link zum Suchergebnis von Google oder einem HowTo ist irgendwann nicht mehr erreichbar.Die kontraproduktive Stimmung wird in erster Linie von einem "Lies gefälligst die Doku!" noch negativer beeinflußt.Wer ordentlich gestaltete Beiträge liest, wird den vorbildlichen Stil mit der Zeit selbst übernehmen. Dafür bietet das Forum schließlich BBCodes!Auch Du mußt Dich zügeln. Sei stolz auf Deine Beiträge! Koch Dir 'nen Cappuccino lehn Dich zurück und verfasse dann einen sachlichen Beitrag.
> 
> Wenn ich Hilfe suche, dann kann es schon mal sein, daß ich eine gute halbe Stunde brauche um das Problem ordentlich zu formulieren. Wie oft bin ich schon dabei auf meine eigenen Fehler aufmerksam geworden und der Beitrag war nicht mehr nötig!

 

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## lolli78

hallo,

da die frage mit den icons bei mozilla und firefox wohl wirklich ernst gemeint ist und sonst hier keiner eine antwort wusste, will ich mal die antwort posten. aber ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich das darf, schließlich verstößt es ja gegen die "esdarfnuraufeinfragenfragen-threads" geantwortet werden.

die antwort lautet: mozilla kann es nicht, nur der ie. der hat dafür andere fehler (sowieso, aber ich meine in zusammenhang mit den favicon.ico's). genaueres gibt es unter http://www.favicon.de/, aber da muss man ja lesen! iiieeeh!  :Smile: 

muss ich dafür jetzt einen eigenen thread aufmachen? einen antwort-thread ohne frage?

lorenz.

----------

## amne

 *lolli78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> muss ich dafür jetzt einen eigenen thread aufmachen? einen antwort-thread ohne frage?
> 
> 

 

Hehe, schreibs in deine Signatur.  :Wink: 

Na, passt schon hier.

----------

